# CSS Not working in IE7



## deviled egg (Jan 31, 2008)

Please review the following site (in IE 7 please, it is working
properly in Safari and Firefox) http://dev.threeduck.com/forbiddenaz/
I don't understand why IE7 is messing up my left div tags and pushing
that content below my right div tag. Also, here is the CSS code:

```
/*
CSS stylesheet
*/

.body { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 11pt; color: black; }
.bodyb { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 11pt; color: black; font-weight: bold; }
.bodyrev { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 11pt; color: white; }
.bodyrevb { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 11pt; color: white; font-weight: bold; }
.news { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 12pt; color: black; }
.newsb { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 12pt; color: black; font-weight: bold; }
.header { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 14pt; color: black; }
.headerrev { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 14pt; color: white; }
.menutext { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 10pt; color: black; }
.menutextrev { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 10pt; color: white; }
.tiny { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 7pt; color: black; }
.tinyrev { font-family: arial, helvetica; font-size: 7pt; color: white; }

*
{
margin: 0px;
padding: 0px;
}

a:link {
	color: #ffffff;
}

a:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
	color: #000000;
}

a:visited {
	color: #ffffff;
}

body {
	
	background: #060702;
	font: 13px Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #ffffff;
}

#content
{
	margin: 0 auto;
    width: 1059px;
	background: url(images/top1.jpg) no-repeat left top;
	
}

#main
{
	
	width: 908px;
	background: url(images/top3.jpg) no-repeat right top;
	padding-left: 151px;
	
}

#back_all
{
	width: 770px;
	background: url(images/back_all.gif) repeat-y center;
	
}



#menu
{
	margin: 0 auto;
	width: 766px;
	height: 38px;
	background: url(images/buttons_back.gif) repeat-x;
	border: 1px #FFFFFF solid;
	padding-left:85px;
}

#menu ul {
	list-style: none;
	
}

#menu li {
	display: inline;
}

#menu a {
	display: block;
	float: left;
	width: 100px;
	height: 23px;
	background: url(images/buttons_back.gif) repeat-x;
	text-align: center;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #000000;
	font-weight: bold;
	font-size: 12px;
	padding-top: 15px;

}

#menu a:hover {
	width: 110px;
	height: 23px;
	text-decoration: underline;
	background: url(images/buttons_back_r.gif);
}


#logo {
background: url(images/top2.jpg) no-repeat;
width: 714px;
height: 123px;
float: left;
text-align: left;
padding-top: 90px;
padding-left: 40px;
}


#logo a {
	text-decoration: none;
	text-transform: lowercase;
	font-style: italic;
	font-size: 18px;
	color: #FFFFFF;
}
#logo H2 a
{
font-size: 12px;
}


#left
{
	width: 200px;
	padding-left: 10px;
	
}

#left H3
{
width: 183px;
height: 25px;
font-size: 14px;
font-weight: bold;
padding-left: 15px;
padding-top: 15px;
text-transform: uppercase;
color: #000000;
background: url(images/title.gif) repeat-x;
border: 1px solid #ffffff;
}

#left ul {
	list-style: none;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #ffffff;
	border-left: 1px solid #ffffff;
	border-right: 1px solid #ffffff;
}

#left li ul {
	border: 0px;
	margin-left: 20px;
	margin-bottom: 10px;
}

#left li li {
	padding: 4px 20px;
    background: url(images/small.gif) no-repeat left;
}

#left a {
	color: #000000;
}
#left a:visited {
	color: #000000;
}

#left p
{
padding: 10px;
border-bottom: 1px solid #ffffff;
border-left: 1px solid #ffffff;
border-right: 1px solid #ffffff;
}

#right
{
	float: right;
	width: 550px;
	padding-right: 10px;
	display:inline;
}

#right H4
{

	font-size: 12px;
	color: #000000;
}

#right a
{
color: #000000;
text-decoration: none;
}

#right p {

	padding-bottom: 10px;
}

#right h2 {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	padding-top: 10px;
	color: #000000;
}
.date {
	text-align: right;
	color: #000000;
	font-size: 12px;
	text-transform: uppercase;
}

.date a {
	color: #000000;
}

#footer	{
	height:75px;
	padding-top:40px;
	background:url(images/back_bottom3.jpg) no-repeat center top;
	width: 766px;
	margin: 0 auto;
}
```
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.ray:


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Only thing I am seeing in IE7 is your bullets not wanting to "play" within the div. Please let me know if I am missing something else.

I don't have the alertness to figure the bullets out right now, but I will look at it tomorrow if you still need help with it. :grin:

Oh yea. Welcome to TSF :wave:


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't see the problem?


----------



## deviled egg (Jan 31, 2008)

I removed the div element that wasn't working. So until I figure out what the problem with IE7 is, I'm just going to leave it the way it is. 

And thank you for the welcome Jaxo, it's nice to be here.


----------

